# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  يا قطيف الخير .....!!!!   بذكرى مولد ضامن الجنة !!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  



*جيت إلك زاير يمولايَ الرضا = يالأمام إلي بيَدَك حتم القضا* 

*اسأل الله يغفر الذنب المضه = وارتوي بعد الظمه بجنة عدن* 




*ضامن الجنة إجيتك من بعيد = بالإمام الي قضه ظامي وشهيد* 

*تشفع إلنه بو الحسن يوم الوعيد = بحق علي وحسين والزهرا وحسن* 




*جيت زاير من أرض تبكي عليك = من أرض تصرخ أنا فدوه إليك* 

*كل قطيف الخير خدام بيديك = تلطم الهامات وتعزي بشجن* 




*ياقطيف الخير شوفي جنته = طوفي سبع اشواط وابكي بحضرته*  

*وانصبي الماتم لزينب عمته = واذكري الزهرا وضلوع اتكسرن* 




*ياقطيف الخير خل نخلج يصيح = إحنه خدام القضه بالطف ذبيح* 

*وابترابج خل دمع منه يسيح = نخدم الأطهار ولآخر زمن* 




*ياقطيف الخير شوفي كربله = تحتوي كل المصايب والبله*  

*وانتي بيج الناس تبكي معوله = اتشاركيها بالمصايب والحزن* 

*كربله أتشرفت بوجود الحسين = وانتي اول من تبع دعوا الأمين*  

*هم إلج جاه اعله كل العالمين = وابدعاءه يذكرج محيي السنن* 




*ياقطيف اشلون اوصفنج بعد = وابأرض القديح مولانا قعد*  

*بالقيامة اتغار منج كل بلد = لاتخافي من يجن يتفاخرن* 




*اخضعي وابجي لاراضي كربله = واخدمي التبجي إله كل المله*  

*دمعج بيوم المصايب هامله = تكسبين الأجر في يوم المحن* 





*مشهد المقدسة*
*3/10/1431* 

*ملاحظه حول الذي تم تلوينه :* 

*لما أرسل النبي الإمام الحسن إلي أهل البحرين والتي كانت تضم سابقا القطيف والأحساء حتى يدعوهم إلى الأسلام كانوا أول من آمنوا به وبعثوا إليه بالخراج وكان خراجهم تمراً فدعا لهم النبي بالخير .* 

*يقال بأن في أرض القديح هناك خطوة للأمام المهدي عليه السلام حيث أن الناس يبعثون إليه النذورات ولازالت إلى الان موجودة يقصدها الناس في ليلة النصف من شعبان ومن رمضان* 



*صورة لخطوة الامام المهدي عليه السلام في قرية القديح بمحافظة القطيف _ المنطقة الشرقية في المملكة العربية السعودية* 






*مستورد*
*وقد نسخت اسم صاحبة القصيدة* 
*من توقيعها ...*
*وقمت بتحميل الصورة*  
*إن شاء الله اكون أمينة بالنقل*  

*لا تنسوا موالية حيدر من حسن دعائكم ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على آهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الحكمه وموضع الرسالة* 
*قصيدة رآآائعه وكلماآت ولائيه جمييله*
*تسلم يد الاخت اللي كتبتهاا* 
*آبـــــــــــدااآآع حقاً ؛؛؛*
*وموالية حيدر ،،*
*تسلميين ع النقل المميز*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآآفيه*
*تحياآآآآآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متباركين جميعا بهالميلاد المبارك 

قبل فترة بس سمعنا عن الخطوة 

موفقين

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسمه تعالى* 


*مرور ولائي* 
*أضفى على المتصفح جمالاً* 

*كل الشكر لشذا  وعفاف ..*

----------

